# Necesito diseñar un MEZCLADOR DE 5 CANALES



## ToNkeZ (Mar 21, 2006)

Hola, es la primera vez que posteo en este foro y bueno espero que de alguna manera me puedan ayudar en esta tarea que tengo que cumplir, me han pedido diseñar un mezclador de 5 canales con las siguiente especificaciones:
_a) Cada canal con una impedancia de entrada alta.
b) Cada canal con una ganancia de 10 dB.
c) Ningun canal debe introducir desfasamiento._

Bueno eso es todo, si alguno pudiese ayudarme le estare enteramente agradecido y desde ya agradesco a los que se tomen la molestia de ayudarme, gracias...


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Abr 14, 2006)

si mis calculos son correctos, este te va a dar una ganancia de 9.7 dB, como vez, todo es configuración no inversor, por lo que no hay cambio de fase.  Y la impedancia de entrada es muy muy alta. asi que si no utilizas una entrada, conectala a tierra, porque si la dejas volando, con acercar la mano te va a saturar todo el sistema. espero te sirva.


----------

